# Help with Soft box Purchase



## sparelink (Oct 6, 2016)

I am looking to put together a portable lighting rig, and need help with modifiers. I know I want soft boxes and dont want to invest to heavily yet. I want to get my feet wet, see where it leads me and then invest once i have a better understanding. 

I am looking for two ~24x36 soft boxes and one ~36 octa box. also need grids for each

These will be lit by Yongnuo speed lights controlled by a TX. I have 4 to work with if i need to double up. 

They will go on Cowboy studio 8' stands. 

I am hoping to spend as close to $100-150 as possible. 

Can anyone recommend me boxes?


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 6, 2016)

$100-150 each, or total ?

I'd check Amazon.com.  The main problem you may have is you'll want the softboxes with the speedlight adapter and diffuser ring .. which will probably cost you more money.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 6, 2016)

And eBay; there are tons of MiC units which actually provide fairly decent light, and are cheap like borscht.  That said, those are rather small soft boxes.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm basically looking for the same thing. 

I've heard Westcott Rapid Box is good like this one;
Westcott Rapid Box 26" Octa Softbox https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BQ5UO1S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_RDT9xbG4A7KDR

If your in American dollars it might be in budget.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Oct 6, 2016)

@tirediron can you provide w link to the " MiC" borscht?  I searched " MiC softbox" on ebay and found some product but random Godox stuff mostly.

I would post a screenshot of my search to clarify what I found but apparently that is forbidden by you and or this site.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 6, 2016)

Here you go...  eBay stuff.  Godox, Neewer, Photodiox,are all brands in this category. 

Just to clarify:  The policy with respect to posting images to which you do not hold rights is a TPF policy, not a personal one (though as a photographer, it's one I support wholeheartedly).  As a volunteer moderator, I have agreed to abide by and enforce those policies.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 6, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> I'm basically looking for the same thing.
> 
> I've heard Westcott Rapid Box is good like this one;
> Westcott Rapid Box 26" Octa Softbox https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BQ5UO1S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_RDT9xbG4A7KDR
> ...


Wescott products are a mixed bag; great light, but some of the construction isn't as robust as I'd like.


----------



## sparelink (Oct 6, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> $100-150 each, or total ?



 I know its not much by preferable total. I am thinking Neewer or Cowboystudio. Just wanted to see if anyone has any experience with any of them.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Oct 7, 2016)

I have a Neewer 8" that sticks to the end of a speedlight,  cant complain for 10$.

How I dont have rights to a screenshot I dont know, is there an expectation for privacy or usage rights on amazon?


----------



## Braineack (Oct 7, 2016)

portable you say?

*PBL Photo Studio 42" Reflective Umbrella Softboxes Photo Lighting Umbrella Set of Two (2)*


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 7, 2016)

sparelink said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > $100-150 each, or total ?
> ...


I was looking at low cost softboxes with grids a while ago.  I ended up not getting them and rigged my current brolly's with black out panels to simulate different dimensions, though limited to 42" tall.
I had found these, which are low cost considering it contains the soft box and grid - from Valufoto on amazon
==> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=valufoto+softbox

but they each require a speedlight adapter such as ==> https://www.amazon.com/Godox-Bracke...d=1475844089&sr=1-4&keywords=valufoto+softbox


----------



## table1349 (Oct 7, 2016)

sparelink said:


> I am looking to put together a portable lighting rig, and need help with modifiers. I know I want soft boxes and dont want to invest to heavily yet. I want to get my feet wet, see where it leads me and then invest once i have a better understanding.
> 
> I am looking for two ~24x36 soft boxes and one ~36 octa box. also need grids for each
> 
> ...


Get the 10' stands if you can afford them.  You can use them shorter than 10', but you cannot make the 8' taller if needed.  Also what is the purpose of the modifiers.  Full body portraits, half body,  head shots etc.  The purpose will help determine your needs which can determine your costs.   Take a look at the Neewer stuff.  Neewer - Softbox   Pretty price reasonable.


----------



## Destin (Oct 7, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Neewer-Octag...696&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=Neewer+32+inch+octa

Just received one of these and I'm really happy with it so far, especially for the price. Bonus: it mounts like a standard umbrella so you don't need a speed ring, and it's super quick to set up.


----------

